# James Brodigan



## Sheila Buchan (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello
My grandfather, George Booth of Peterhead served on the James Brodigan during WW1. Can anyone give me any information about this ship ?


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome,
JAMES BRODIGAN was launched after the cessation of hostilities. Built for the Admiralty she was sold to interests in Hull in 1920
http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?searchFor=james+brodigan&index=101388

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...r57QBw&biw=1635&bih=799#imgrc=Ag1Fqs-F6CNhAM:

regards
Roger


----------



## Sheila Buchan (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello Roger,
Thanks for your help. I have a photo of my grandfather aboard this ship. My granddaughter is doing a project at school of WW1 and I am trying to find out what he actually did aboard it and where he might have gone.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Sheila Buchan said:


> Hello Roger,
> Thanks for your help. I have a photo of my grandfather aboard this ship. My granddaughter is doing a project at school of WW1 and I am trying to find out what he actually did aboard it and where he might have gone.


Hello again,
JAMES BRODIGAN entered the Hull register on 9/Jan/1920. Given that she was launched in November 1918 and allowing a couple of months or so for fitting out, (she was completed as a fishing vessel) my guess is she was laid up in Aberdeen for the best part of 1919 awaiting a buyer.
She has no Royal Navy logbook and her first logbook as a trawler is dated 1920, so there is no way of knowing where she was or where she sailed to without extensive research. 
I cannot find George Booth serving in the Royal Navy. Do you know if he did? Would it be possible to let us see the photograph you have of him, to see if it gives any clues as to his status whilst he was on board JAMES BRODIGAN.

regards
Roger


----------



## Sheila Buchan (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello Roger,

This is the only photo we have. George Booth is sitting 1st left on back row.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
Sorry forgot to ask what was George Booth's date of birth?
Was it 23/June/1893?

regards
Roger


----------



## Sheila Buchan (Mar 8, 2017)

Yes it was.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Sheila* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Sheila Buchan said:


> Yes it was.


OK. Seems he was a member of the RNR (Royal Naval Reserve)

You can download his service record from here.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D8526715
This should tell you his service history for WW1. If you have problems deciphering the record just attach a copy in another post.
Can I ask. Was he a fisherman when he was in Peterhead?

regards
Roger


----------



## Sheila Buchan (Mar 8, 2017)

He was a Cooper with Booth Summers Yard. His sister Annabella Booth was married to Andrew Summers.


----------



## Sheila Buchan (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice find Roger.

Sheila, just to add.

Attached is his WW1 medal file. He received the British War Medal and The Victory Medal. The DA in his service number indicates he was a deck hand in the Trawler Section RNR.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Sheila Buchan (Mar 8, 2017)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Nice find Roger.
> 
> Sheila, just to add.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your help
Sheila


----------

